# Resignation then lateral



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

Does anyone have any knowledge of someone resigning from a FT Perm position in order to lateral to another Civil Service Dept. due to the fact that the Chief of the department will not sign off on the transfer. I have heard this has been done and isn't a problem with civil service. Any info would be great.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I know years ago when Tommy Laughlin took over as chief at the MBTA, the union went to him concerned about so many departures. The union wanted the chief to address the retention problem at the T. Well Laughlin said I'll fix that and stopped signing off on lateral transfers. End of discussion. So the guys had to take the exam again for their town, then secretly apply, and wait for the hire notice. Other than that, I don't think there is any other way to do it. A "transfer" requires both chiefs to sign off.


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

I wouldn't resign until you have signed the dotted line that states you are now a "city name here" police officer. Chief's don't have to sign a transfer especially if their dept is low as it is. Your best bet is to take the exam and do it quietly. You surely don't want to be blacklisted by your chief or other dept members..


----------



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

Thanks for the info. Civil cervice hasn't returned my calls (suprise, suprise).
Is this still considered a lateral transfer in the eyes of Civil Service and if so is it safe to assume I retain my civil service status with the department I am going to.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

If you resign, you can be reinstated, not transfered. Any info you need, you can "pm" me on the subject.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

If your chief wont let you transfer you can resign, as long as you are appointed to another civil service dept within 48 hours. I know of at least 3 cases of this, most recently an Ashland Det, who "resigned" and then was hired by Framingham, "lateral transfer". The key is the time frame, you new chief needs to be very on the ball for this to work smoothly.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

If the chief won't sign all u have to do is appeal through a hearing and it will go through.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

A friend of mine wanted to transfer, Chief refused to sign the paperwork so he had to resign but he was hired by the other department as a lateral. Only thing is , you have to be sure they will hire you. Ex T-Chief changed his attitude while the Chief in Milford. One of my friends just did a lateral to Norwood and the chief did sign it.


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes it is a reinstatement, but again I would make sure you have the other job first, PM me for more if you have other questions


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

The new chief must sign within 48 hours I believe. Framingham Police does nothing but hire lateral officers. At least three that are there now had to resign from their previous jobs first. In the last seven years Framingham hired at least 15 new cops this way with the last three being put to work just two weeks ago. Framingham Chief is very good at this and if you want to contact him regarding the details of how and when I am sure that he would be happy to explain it. As far as detective from Ashland goes, I am not so sure if he even had to resign. I think in the midst of all the turmoil that the Ashland chief has found himself in, he may have just signed that detective's resignation. I don't know if any one here is aware of the case there in Ashland, I am ofcourse refering to the "Baghdad Roy" Melnick.


----------



## bap27 (Jun 28, 2003)

What if I resigned from a civil service town two years ago? Is it possible to get a job with another civil service town? Do I still have any status? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

You civil service status is good for 5 yrs, you can simply lateral transfer.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I know a few people in this boat, call CS (good luck) and they will send you a letter confirming it, with the exact date your CS status is good till.


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

I know a girl who resigned from Milford PD and went to work at a non Police job. Ashland PD then hired her as a transfer after she had been seperated for nearly a year. I do not think you will have a problem. I am not even going to ask why the hell you would leave a civil sevice Police job in MA.Be carefull saying that, the guys on this site might linch you. :twisted: Good luck though brother.


----------



## bap27 (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info I will give CS a call and see what they have to say. NARCcop33 sometimes I wake up and ask myself the same thing. :roll: 

I guess my next question to the group would be: Does anyone know any dept's looking for laterals?

Thanks all


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

I know wellesley and shrewsbury were recently taking them. Also Framingham only hires laterals. Good luck pal.


----------



## bap27 (Jun 28, 2003)

USMCMP5811 Thanks, I wish I still had access to that jobfile. 

Semper Fi


----------



## tripleplay (Aug 29, 2004)

That is right you have 5 years. Also back in 1800's when Abrham Lincoln was president he did away with slavery. A chief can not hold you from transfering to another dept. The town manager or the city manager ssigns off on your papers. I also know that the town of Wayland is accepting applications for 2-3 positions (lateral transfers).


----------



## TheSnake (Sep 16, 2004)

last name is O'Loughlin


----------

